# Worth it to upgrade front rotors from 288mm to 312mm while keeping stock caliper? (1.8T to 337)



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

IS it worth it to upgrade rotors from 288mm to 312mm while keeping the stock caliper and using an upgraded pad (Mintex Redbox or Hawk HPS). I've been told that the greatest benefits (using the stock caliper) in brake upgrade simply come from upgrading he OE pads, but not upgrading the OD of the rotor.
Drawbacks that I can see are:
- increased unsprung weight
- increased rotating mass
Benefits that I can see are:
- larger swept area 
- larger mass for better heat distribution
- less chance of warping
Anyone offer any insight?
Essentially, my car is a DD and I'd like improved performace on a budget (don't need or plan to invest in larger calipers).
Thx.


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Worth it to upgrade front rotors from 288mm to 312mm while keeping stock caliper? (Preppy)*

It will brake much better! Get the hawks over the Mintex Red Box.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Worth it to upgrade front rotors from 288mm to 312mm while keeping stock caliper? (ROCKnRLR)*

Im looking for the same thing. Bump for more ideas.


----------



## rowdyzombie (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: Worth it to upgrade front rotors from 288mm to 312mm while keeping stock caliper? (Preppy)*

I'd say it's the best bang for your buck if you want upgraded brakes. The 337 is stage 2 brakes, add slotted/drilled and it's stage 3 (from European car brake section a while back). Stage 2 for a pretty cheap price..I'd say go for it. 
Only downside is rotating mass increase. These rotors are heavy! But, the mass means it holds the heat longer before failure. These 337 brakes don't fail, period. The surface area of rotor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif increases dramatically, even from a measy 1 inch increase, and this makes a big difference.


----------



## trh (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Worth it to upgrade front rotors from 288mm to 312mm while keeping stock caliper? (rowdyzombie)*

Actually, 337s and TTs are known for warping rotors easily, but that is unlikely on the street. 
Elie, if you're just looking for better performance on the street, all you need is upgraded pads. If you're looking to join us at the track then you might want to consider the larger rotors.


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Worth it to upgrade front rotors from 288mm to 312mm while keeping stock caliper? (trh)*

ECS has a 2 piece rotor that is quite a bit lighter than stock in the same diameter, so even with a larger rotor you will still be lighter. I don't have any experience with them, just throwing out the info.
The biggest advantage you will have in increasing the rotor size is the increased surface area both for increase friction, therefore greater stopping, and for increased heat dissapation, so less brake fade from heat.


_Modified by askibum02 at 1:32 PM 6-29-2004_


----------

